# Giveaway: Moyu RS3M 2020 + Cubicle Magnet Kit



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 21, 2020)

This cube really is as good as they say it is and now it could be yours! I am giving away a new in box MoYu RS3M 2020 and the cubicle additional magnet kit in case the stock setup is too light for you. I am doing this in an effort to give back to the community that has been an enjoyable place for me to visit over the years. While the forum today is different than when i first found it in 2008 i am still grateful that this place exists for cubers to collaborate and make friendships.

To enter this giveaway all you have to do is perform one and hopefully multiple random acts of kindness for someone and post about it here. I will choose a winner at random on the Friday the 28th at noon MDT. We're on the honor system to complete your acts of kindness but the spoiler contains a few ideas i hastily selected from google search results. Please don't lie and post just to enter the raffle, you will surely be plagued with pops, +2s and timer malfunctions...Spread some goodness into the world! Cook your parents dinner, do your siblings chores without telling them, mow your neighbors lawn, it's up to you...


Spoiler: Some Ideas




Pay it Backward: buy coffee for the person behind you in line.
Compliment the first three people you talk to today.
Send a positive text message to five different people right now.
Post inspirational sticky notes around your neighborhood, office, school, etc.
Tell someone they dropped a dollar (even though they didn’t). Then give them a dollar.
Donate old towels or blankets to an animal shelter.
Say hi to the person next to you on the elevator.
Surprise a neighbor with freshly baked cookies or treats!
Let someone go in front of you in line who only has a few items.
Leave a gas gift card at a gas pump.
Throw a party to celebrate someone just for being who they are, which is awesome.
Have a LinkedIn account? Write a recommendation for coworker or connection.
Leave quarters at the laundromat.
Encounter someone in customer service who is especially kind? Take an extra five minutes to tell their manager.
Leave unused coupons next to corresponding products in the grocery store.
Leave a note on someone’s car telling them how awesome they parked.
Try to make sure every person in a group conversation feels included.
Write a kind message on your mirror with a dry erase marker for yourself, your significant other or a family member.
Place a positive body image notes in jean pockets at a department store.
Smile at five strangers.
Set an alarm on your phone to go off at three different times during the day. In those moments, do something kind for someone else.
Send a gratitude email to a coworker who deserves more recognition.
Practice self-kindness and spend 30 minutes doing something you love today.
Give away stuff for free on Craig’s List.
Write a gratitude list in the morning and again in the evening.
Know parents who could use a night out? Offer to babysit for free.
Hold up positive signs for traffic or in a park for people exercising outside!
Return shopping carts for people at the grocery store.
Buy a plant. Put it in a terracotta pot. Write positive words that describe a friend on the pot. Give it to that friend!
Write a positive comment on your favorite blog, website, or a friend’s social media account.
Have a clean up party at a beach or park.
While you’re out, compliment a parent on how well-behaved their child is.
Leave a kind server the biggest tip you can afford.
When you’re throwing something away on the street, pick up any litter around you and put that in the trash too.
Pay the toll for the person behind you.
Put 50 paper hearts in a box. On each cutout write something that is special about your partner or a friend. Give them the box and tell them to pull out a heart anytime they need a pick-me-up.
Everyone is important. Learn the names of your office security guard, the person at the front desk and other people you see every day. Greet them by name. Also say “hello” to strangers and smile. These acts of kindness are so easy, and they almost always make people smile.
Write your partner a list of things you love about them.
Purchase extra dog or cat food and bring it to an animal shelter.
Find opportunities to give compliments. It costs nothing, takes no time, and could make someone’s entire day. Don’t just think it. Say it.
Take flowers or treats to the nurses’ station at your nearest hospital.
Keep an extra umbrella at work, so you can lend it out when it rains.
Send a ‘Thank you’ card or note to the officers at your local police or fire station.
Take muffins or cookies to your local librarians.
Run an errand for a family member who is busy.
Leave a box of goodies in your mailbox for your mail carrier.
Tape coins around a playground for kids to find.
Put your phone away while in the company of others.
Email or write to a former teacher who made a difference in your life.
When you hear that discouraging voice in your head, tell yourself something positive — you deserve kindness too!



Pictured: My RS3M and the unopened box coming soon to one of you!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 21, 2020)

It’s really great that you are doing this!

On a recent order I made for canvas paintings (which came out great) I spoke to a customer service employee who was extremely nice and helpful, and a pleasure to talk to. After reading your post I wrote an email to them letting the company know.


By the way, here are the canvas paintings:


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 21, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> It’s really great that you are doing this!
> 
> On a recent order I made for canvas paintings (which came out great) I spoke to a customer service employee who was extremely nice and helpful, and a pleasure to talk to. After reading your post I wrote an email to them letting the company know.
> 
> ...


Those are paintings? Wow. There's amazing


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 21, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Those are paintings? Wow. There's amazing



Whoops, I guess my post was misleading. They are just edited photos, I bought the product as “canvas painting” so I referred to them that way. But no, they aren’t paintings.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 21, 2020)

Also, I'll definitely be doing the ones that involve compliments


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 21, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Whoops, I guess my post was misleading. They are just edited photos, I bought the product as “canvas painting” so I referred to them that way. But no, they aren’t paintings.



Oh. The second definitely looks like a painting. Those dogs are good bois.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 21, 2020)

I don’t need an RS3M 2020 but it's nice to see you’re doing this.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 21, 2020)

called my parents and sister very cool


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 21, 2020)

Some of these things are just 'normal human behaviour' in my opinion that I regularly do. Does that count or do I need to go out of my way to enter? 

No just kidding, I'm not going to enter the competition, but I will do my best to do more acts of kindness! That's one way of giving someone who needs this cube a better chance of winning it!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 21, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Practice self-kindness and spend 30 minutes doing something you love today.


Hooray! An excuse to cube for an extra half an hour! Jk. But I will definitely try to do this when school starts back ten days from now.


----------



## Cubeaddicts 101 (Aug 21, 2020)

This idea is amazing!!!! I told my little sister we were going to the bathroom then treated her to the ice cream of her choice and taught her to ride a bike


----------



## Cubing5life (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks for doing this! You really deserve some kindness!


----------



## nihadahd (Aug 24, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> This cube really is as good as they say it is and now it could be yours! I am giving away a new in box MoYu RS3M 2020 and the cubicle additional magnet kit in case the stock setup is too light for you. I am doing this in an effort to give back to the community that has been an enjoyable place for me to visit over the years. While the forum today is different than when i first found it in 2008 i am still grateful that this place exists for cubers to collaborate and make friendships.
> 
> To enter this giveaway all you have to do is perform one and hopefully multiple random acts of kindness for someone and post about it here. I will choose a winner at random on the Friday the 28th at noon MDT. We're on the honor system to complete your acts of kindness but the spoiler contains a few ideas i hastily selected from google search results. Please don't lie and post just to enter the raffle, you will surely be plagued with pops, +2s and timer malfunctions...Spread some goodness into the world! Cook your parents dinner, do your siblings chores without telling them, mow your neighbors lawn, it's up to you...
> 
> ...


is this international. I'm from India will you ship it to me if i win


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 25, 2020)

nihadahd said:


> is this international. I'm from India will you ship it to me if i win


Sure, if the drawing chooses someone internationally i'll ship it to them or purchase a new one from a cube store in their locality assuming that's feasible. The whole point is to just do something nice for someone on the forums.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Aug 25, 2020)

I want the cube, but I'm low-key afraid that I'll be viewed as shallow...



So I pulled my dads hair for 30 minutes (he likes it) and I told my mom I loved her and helped my grandma with her insulin. I watched youtube for 30 minutes and looked in the mirror and didnt call myself ugly.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Aug 25, 2020)

I told my sister that its time to do homework and then instead we played some games together.
I went out and asked the names of all the security guards and helpers in our colony and thanked them.
Yesterday in the park I took some candies and hid them as 'treasure' for the children to find them.
I made a thank you card for my seventh-grade maths teacher. (She encouraged me very much and I was her favorite student.)
That's all.

*EDIT:*


EngiNerdBrian said:


> Sure, if the drawing chooses someone internationally i'll ship it to them or purchase a new one from a cube store in their locality assuming that's feasible. The whole point is to just do something nice for someone on the forums.


I am also from India


----------



## nihadahd (Aug 26, 2020)

1. Me and my younger brother usually sleeps on a bed in the floor of our living room. Its my duty to bring the bed,pillow and blankets so one day when i brought everything my brother's pillow and blanket were missing so i gave him my pillow and blanket. This has happened many times
2. When i went to a supermarket, on the billing area I saw an old woman with 2 kids on the back of the line i took her trolley and went to the front of the line( people let me in because i'm 11 and was the youngest in the line) billed everything(not with my cash) and added two snickers bars with my own money which i took from my home to buy sweets for my nephews.
3. Today i washed my clothes instead of giving them to my mom
Sorry for my english. Also its a really great thing you're doing you really deserve some appreciation


----------



## SpeedyCube (Aug 26, 2020)

I spent a good part of the day playing with and reading to my little siblings. And that was before I saw your challenge! Quality time with my family and a chance to win a great cube — double win!


----------



## MohamadAA (Aug 26, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> This cube really is as good as they say it is and now it could be yours! I am giving away a new in box MoYu RS3M 2020 and the cubicle additional magnet kit in case the stock setup is too light for you. I am doing this in an effort to give back to the community that has been an enjoyable place for me to visit over the years. While the forum today is different than when i first found it in 2008 i am still grateful that this place exists for cubers to collaborate and make friendships.
> 
> To enter this giveaway all you have to do is perform one and hopefully multiple random acts of kindness for someone and post about it here. I will choose a winner at random on the Friday the 28th at noon MDT. We're on the honor system to complete your acts of kindness but the spoiler contains a few ideas i hastily selected from google search results. Please don't lie and post just to enter the raffle, you will surely be plagued with pops, +2s and timer malfunctions...Spread some goodness into the world! Cook your parents dinner, do your siblings chores without telling them, mow your neighbors lawn, it's up to you...
> 
> ...


I was going to the club with my sister and siblings on Thursday after school and bought a MacDonald's and on the way there, I saw a homeless child about 9 yrs old. So i gave him all my fries (which after going to the club and after I started eating seamed to be not the most intelligent idea. I wanted those fries). But at least someone was happy.

2008! Bruh. I was born in October 2007.
Am I the youngest one here?
Anyway, Thx for giving back to the community.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 26, 2020)

MohamadAA said:


> Am I the youngest one here?



by literally 2 months (December 2007)


----------



## Zubin Park (Aug 26, 2020)

During my marathon training with a friend, I started off way ahead of him due to our pace difference, but I decided to go at his pace and we were able to talk about things for a while!


----------



## nihadahd (Aug 27, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> by literally 2 months (December 2007)


I'm also december 2007


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Aug 27, 2020)

MohamadAA said:


> I was going to the club with my sister and siblings on Thursday after school and bought a MacDonald's and on the way there, I saw a homeless child about 9 yrs old. So i gave him all my fries (which after going to the club and after I started eating seamed to be not the most intelligent idea. I wanted those fries). But at least someone was happy.
> 
> 2008! Bruh. I was born in October 2007.
> Am I the youngest one here?
> Anyway, Thx for giving back to the community.


I was born in March 2007


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 27, 2020)

Dawn of the Rise of the Video Game of the Movie of the Planet of the People Born In 2007: The Game: The Movie


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 27, 2020)

I just realised I have no reason to need this. I'll still be nice to people tho


----------



## FishyIshy (Aug 27, 2020)

I made dinner for my family. Because I'm nice like that lol


----------



## GAN CUBER (Aug 27, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> This cube really is as good as they say it is and now it could be yours! I am giving away a new in box MoYu RS3M 2020 and the cubicle additional magnet kit in case the stock setup is too light for you. I am doing this in an effort to give back to the community that has been an enjoyable place for me to visit over the years. While the forum today is different than when i first found it in 2008 i am still grateful that this place exists for cubers to collaborate and make friendships.
> 
> To enter this giveaway all you have to do is perform one and hopefully multiple random acts of kindness for someone and post about it here. I will choose a winner at random on the Friday the 28th at noon MDT. We're on the honor system to complete your acts of kindness but the spoiler contains a few ideas i hastily selected from google search results. Please don't lie and post just to enter the raffle, you will surely be plagued with pops, +2s and timer malfunctions...Spread some goodness into the world! Cook your parents dinner, do your siblings chores without telling them, mow your neighbors lawn, it's up to you...
> 
> ...


----------



## GAN CUBER (Aug 27, 2020)

If yes i would love to have the rs3m as i cannot buy one right now (I gave a toffee to a kid in the park)


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 27, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> if the drawing chooses someone internationally i'll ship it to them or purchase a new one from a cube store in their locality assuming that's feasible. The whole point is to just do something nice for someone on the forums.


 Yes, It is


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 27, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> If yes i would love to have the rs3m as i cannot bye one right now


You have to do something kind to enter.

I’m suspicious that this is an alt.


----------



## chocool6 (Aug 28, 2020)

During math class (online) I was ahead on one of the worksheets so I helped others who were having a difficult time.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 28, 2020)

Last day to enter!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 28, 2020)

There were 16 users who commented and the order in which they posted was their position for the random drawing. The winner is @nairismic



nairismic said:


> I want the cube, but I'm low-key afraid that I'll be viewed as shallow...
> 
> So I pulled my dads hair for 30 minutes (he likes it) and I told my mom I loved her and helped my grandma with her insulin. I watched youtube for 30 minutes and looked in the mirror and didnt call myself ugly.


No need to feel shallow my friend, you are just on the receiving end of some good karma! PM sent to discuss delivery details.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 29, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> There were 16 users who commented and the order in which they posted was their position for the random drawing. The winner is @nairismic
> View attachment 13308
> 
> No need to feel shallow my friend, you are just on the receiving end of some good karma! PM sent to discuss delivery details.


Thank you very much @EngiNerdBrian for doing this, and not only setting an example for others to be more kind to people and do what's rights throughout there days, but also showing by example ways to give to others/ways to give back to others.

And I hope that even people that did not post anything here for the giveaway, still read this thread, all the posts posted, and will show kindness to one and all more often.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 29, 2020)

Well done, @nairismic


----------



## FishyIshy (Aug 29, 2020)

Good job dude


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Aug 29, 2020)

Congratulations @narismic.
I missed by one.. he was 9 and I was 10.
Still congratulations


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 29, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> There were 16 users who commented and the order in which they posted was their position for the random drawing. The winner is @nairismic
> View attachment 13308
> 
> No need to feel shallow my friend, you are just on the receiving end of some good karma! PM sent to discuss delivery details.


lol why did you enter me? I didn’t even do anything nice for someone, just said I would when school started. Anyway, congrats @nairismic, and thank you Mr fancy premium member for putting this on


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> lol why did you enter me? I didn’t even do anything nice for someone, just said I would when school started. Anyway, congrats @nairismic, and thank you Mr fancy premium member for putting this on


I just used everyone who commented on the thread. If the random number turned up on you or one of the people who said they didn’t want it I was just going to run it again.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Aug 29, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> There were 16 users who commented and the order in which they posted was their position for the random drawing. The winner is @nairismic
> View attachment 13308
> 
> No need to feel shallow my friend, you are just on the receiving end of some good karma! PM sent to discuss delivery details.


Thank you for choosing me. To pay your good deeds forward, I am shipping the cube to my cousin, who is trying to start speedcubing, but has no money for a good cube. Now I'm just waiting for him to send his address...


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 29, 2020)

nairismic said:


> Thank you for choosing me. To pay your good deeds forward, I am shipping the cube to my cousin, who is trying to start speedcubing, but has no money for a good cube. Now I'm just waiting for him to send his address...


That is fantastic. Reply to my PM with address and we'll get it in transit. Cheers,


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 1, 2020)

Shipping details have been arranged and because @nairismic decided to pay this forward to his cousin who is new to cubing i have sent *not only the RS3M 2020 but also a QiYi MS 2x2 and QiYi MS 4x4!*

Remember that every act of kindness you perform makes the world a better place. Happy cubing to all!


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Sep 1, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Shipping details have been arranged and because @nairismic decided to pay this forward to his cousin who is new to cubing i have sent not only the RS3M 2020 but also a QiYi MS 2x2 and QiYi MS 4x4!
> 
> Remember that every act of kindness you perform makes the world a better place. Happy cubing to all!


Wow thank you! You didn't have to do this!


----------



## Kbeast (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi, so like it’s really great that your doing this and like not to like just say this for the cube but I did help my classmates with their work and knowing the schedule. I did cook dinner yesterday and walked my puppy. I guess walking my dog isn’t really like that but yeah. Oh and most importantly I expanded the community! I am teaching grandma and great aunt how to solve a 3x3 also I am teaching my friend how to solve a 3x3 and I revived a Cuber by letting them use my 2x2. And the Cuber that got revived said that he was going to start cubing more often so I’m happy that he is now probably going to be in this forum. Yeah that’s it. Thanks and I do know this ended but it’s nice to see what kind things people have done so if you agree with that even though this ended it’s nice to see their kind things


----------

